# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St. John

## beargirl

Packing to leave.  Thanks for all your help earlier!!!  Any last minute advice (how dressy compared to St. Barts - does husband need long pants for dinner or do shorts work everywhere - do daughter and I need casual dresses or shorts for dinner)?  We wore long pants (Mr.) and a skirt (Mrs.) to the Goose and Le Sapotiller.  Nice shorts to Eddy's.

Any other advice?

Sad to not be going to St. Barts, but feel it is "our" spot - taking teenage daughter elsewhere....

By the way - what happened to IV?  He left, came back, but I never heard why he left again.  Just saw him mentioned in another post and felt nostalgic....

----------

